# "Prices Around The World"



## laylow6988 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I'd just like to know how much it is for pot. Now, if you could list down if it has a name. Describe the buzz and quality. Is it sensie or seedy? And then how much it cost per what you know. Being grams, ounces, ect... I'll start.
:guitar: 

In Nothern Ohio(rite neer de beech) most of the time I get some good commertial. It's around $30 for a 1/8 ounce bag. Compressed and shipped, nothing special. Has seeds but not a lot. Gives a nice quick high but seems to go away and make you tired pretty fast. 
 For $25 an 8th you can get some very seedy stuff that will make you tired and hungry. I stay away from it when I can. Only once in a great while do I find anything good, and it's around $40 and 8th. 

So how about you guys? I am just curious what I am missing out on.


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't bought in almost 2 years,  but I have kept up with street prices. 

Here in Oregon;

Ounce 280-300
quarter 80
eighth 30
'twenty sack'   about a gram of good herb 20

The quality is middling compared to what I'm smokin' now;  the herb is usually moderately to very potent but the high is generally narcotizing reflecting a heavy Indica bent.   No surpise there.  

The weights get jikky around 1/8.   I have seen eigths weighed at 3.2 gm. While you should get a good gram for 20,  I have rarely seen a nice big nug,  usually larfed out bud.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 28, 2006)

here in the appalacians, it goes anywhere from $30 for normal stuff, and $50 for a little better stuff, for quarters.  there is a type(hydroponic) that is $300 an ounce. :48: :afroweed: :grinch: 

as for the effects of these, the $30 wasn't bad at all.  the $300 was literally 2 toke.  by the 4th hit, you wish you'd stopped at 2nd.  some of the $50 gave me a headache, and some wasn't that great.


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here (Trinidad) the average grade of 1/8 goes for around $20TT..which is roughly $3US
Ounces usually are from $150TT - $200TT = $24US - $32US. If it's nice then it can jump to $300TT = $48US
1Lb might go for between $800TT - $1400TT I think = $127US - $223US

High grades obviously cost more and some people sell 1/8 expensive >$100TT = $16US
*Blondewannabe*, hydro usually goes for around the same price her /ounce


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn, it's a good thing it's hard to get it into the states or the price might go up lol. It's cool seeing what other prices are around the globe. I have been all over the world. The closest to Trinidad was St. Thomas. It was nice. That is when I fell in love with the Caribbean.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Nov 28, 2006)

Here in Florida its:

$5 a gram for regs, with ounces being $55-60.
$25 a half eighth for sensi, $50 an eighth, and so on.


----------



## LazyDays (Nov 28, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> I haven't bought in almost 2 years, but I have kept up with street prices.
> 
> Here in Oregon;
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know much about street value as I only buy from one person now, who has not steered me wrong but is not cheap.  I don't know about strains but I'm a lightweight, I take 2 tokes at bedtime to help with insomnia and chronic back pain. I am paying $100 a quarter, so you can see why I'd like to grow my own.  ~ Central California.


----------



## BreakDown2k (Nov 28, 2006)

Stuff over here is fairly scarce and pretty bad, prices are from around, £150 - £200 an oz.
The highs vary as we get alot of different crap  If you're lucky you get some where you can smoke be stoned and then still feel like going out and doing things/work afterwards, if you're unlucky it's stuff that makes you tired/headachey and want to just sit around. All cost around the same price, just depends who's selling stuff when you want it.
Also why i'm considering a lil grow in the near future.


----------



## pufindo (Nov 29, 2006)

here in louisiana a quarter ounce of good is 120.00 while a quarter pound of mex schwagg will run the same. but ill pick the chronic any day over that dirt!


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I don't know much about street value as I only buy from one person now, who has not steered me wrong but is not cheap. I don't know about strains but I'm a lightweight, I take 2 tokes at bedtime to help with insomnia and chronic back pain. I am paying $100 a quarter, so you can see why I'd like to grow my own. ~ Central California.


 
GOOD LORD THAT'S A LOT OF MONEY! Yeah no shight you want to grow your own. I am grow for myself and family as well. I will have them put a lil money into it to cover part of the cost. But if I were to sell Skunk#1 where I am from I could prolly do it for $400 an ounce. Just do to the lack of any good pot. I am a lightweight to. I'll do a few hits after work, and I am good for a while. Where I come from it's the old people that get the good shight.


----------



## night501 (Nov 29, 2006)

in northeast ohio (akron area)we have some options
shwag $100 oz. takes alot to get buzz, gives headaches
mids $140 oz. a bowl dose me right, high lasts about 2 hours. its deacent
dro $180 oz. 3 or 4 hits and im good. high lasts and lasts. munchie weed
chronic $200 oz. 1 hitter quitter. a bowl lasts me all day.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 29, 2006)

night501 said:
			
		

> in northeast ohio (akron area)we have some options
> shwag $100 oz. takes alot to get buzz, gives headaches
> mids $140 oz. a bowl dose me right, high lasts about 2 hours. its deacent
> dro $180 oz. 3 or 4 hits and im good. high lasts and lasts. munchie weed
> chronic $200 oz. 1 hitter quitter. a bowl lasts me all day.


 
Damn, maybe I just need a new connection. That' pretty close to me and I don't get a damn thing close to any one hitter. If I didn't think people were watching I'd try and get in touch with you... but with the way the lil piggies out there would just love to bust a hard working honest vet, I am going to have to just make it on my own lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2006)

*It has been sometime since we bought any bud but still have prices down. :aok: Here in NY brick weed goes for $100 oz. Anything else runs anywhere from $200 oz. to 280 oz. and up depending on where you are and who you buy from. Man i just heard Sour Diesel was selling on Wall Street for $1,000 oz.  *


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Nov 29, 2006)

i totally forgot to add, i buy from different sources...here is sorta a rundown
seller 1- 1 bowl gets reasonable high, since i don't like to overdo it, this works for me, 2 and i'm pretty much toast for a while.  maybe 6-10 seeds, and is an honest 1/4.:smoke1: 

seller 2-2 bowls reasonable high, i can still function.  I sometimes get headaches from theirs, and usually get minimum of 40 seeds(last bag had 65), and is usually off by at least a 16th of an ounce to an 1/8th short.:argue: 

seller 3-lost track($30 for a 1/4), 1 joint and I was mellow for a while with severe munchies.:joint4:


----------



## rockydog (Nov 30, 2006)

I quit buying myself but it is

$120 quarter for KB
$220 half
$400 oz.

$65 quarter for middies
$120 half
$220 oz.

$45 quarter for dirt
$70 half
$130 oz

Total rip-off in my opinion as the stuff I grow is better then all 3 of them and I know where its been and exactly what has been put in it.


----------



## ineedmoney (Feb 17, 2007)

down here in good old killa cali.


10 a gram 
30-40 an eighth
60-80 quad
240-320 oz.


----------



## TheDrowner (Feb 17, 2007)

Here in Perth, Australia.

I can get an ounce For $250-$300
Quarter for $50-$70
Eighth for $25-$35


----------



## rasta (Feb 17, 2007)

trinidad here i come ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Great Spirit (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope you all realize that whatever the current prices are...they are artificially inflated, thus we are all getting ripped off. I mean, it's a natural plant for God's sake!!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

ClapOnCannabis   i just wanna know Florida in which cuntry prices are so low ??
sure is not in US


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 17, 2007)

taxachusetts has it as this

schwag
25 1/8
40 1/4
95 oz.

mids
30 1/8
50 1/4
150 oz.

highs include:
NL, jerry berry(renamed wonderberry i think)
and a sloo of purple strains all range any where from 230-500 oz.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 28, 2007)

*Im not gunna tell you where i am but lets just say it is west europe

Where we are i would say that we pay $40 - $50 for 3.5g

That really sucks as it can cost you $255 - $315 for an Oz*


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 28, 2007)

Here in Spain you really can´t find nuggets, in fact it´s almost easier to buy a cheap plane ticket (100 euros two-way) and fly to amsterdam.  But there is a TON of hash here.  Prices are about 20 euros for 8 grams.  Comin straight from Morracco.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Mar 28, 2007)

240 for an ounce of regular beaster nug here in jersey...the good sh*t is 400 an ounce


----------



## siroreo (Mar 29, 2007)

here in southern california (san diego) the price for me ranges from around 30-40 a half for some decent bud $60-$80 an oz i have paid $120-$150 for a quarter pound of around the same quality (the QP was slightly lower quality but not by much), like i said it was decent a bowl would give you a decent high that would last an hour or two depending on the sack. for some good bud i pay around $50-$60 a half oz $90-$100 an oz . for chronic it is normally around $20-$30 a gram $40-$50 a 1/8 and i paid $110 for my last half oz but it was over like a gram. one good thing is i very rarely run into low quailty weed in SD.


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 24, 2007)

WA, OR area,


1oz - 150 to 300 (depends on who you know, quality almost has nothing to do with it)

20 (2grams) aka dub, 20 bucks, no matter what quality (the higher the quality, the less you get. really good stuff is weighed out to 1.4 or so. the worse product, the more you get up to 2.0)

thats kinda the two amounts anyone needs to know..

___

it seems like its pretty much the same cost everywhere anyway. in the states that is...


----------



## AP420 (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm in south carolina and i pay about 
20$ a quarter for schwag
30 for some mid
40 for dro (doesn't really impress me)
60 for some stuff thats supposed to be shipped from cali and is nice its about the same as kymebud
real kymebud i pay 75 for but most people charge 100

most people i buy from have pretty good discounts for buying alot though like i can get that stuff that is 60 a quarter for about 200 an ounce

i used to have a real good deal on kyme 900 for Qp but the guy i was buying it from fucked up his connection (got like 2800$ on the front and didn't pay up) and now all the kyme i can find is like 400 an oz  (i don't buy it)


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Dude im in Nc and i get like High High Mid for 30 a quarter dont smoe schwagg or dro i can get some kindbud for 40 a quarter i can get this 
other stuff from my bro for 50 a quarter its really good


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> WA, OR area,
> 
> 
> 1oz - 150 to 300 (depends on who you know, quality almost has nothing to do with it)
> ...


man people get ripped off i sell like 7 or 8 grams for 25 bucks but i dont sell much bud just to close buddys


----------



## Draston (Apr 24, 2007)

here in my college town its anywhere from 20 to 35 on the quater and back home its from 70 on the quater up to 100 on the quarter for exotic stuff.


----------



## offgrid (Apr 25, 2007)

here in japan, it's 6,000 to 10,000 yen ($50-$80 USD) a gram.

yes, i said a gram 

but hey, at least it prompted me to learn how to grow...


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, when i lived in maine the prices were 200 an ounce, 50 a quarter, 100 for a half etc. I never complained because they have really high weeds and we got even northern lights for about 300 an ounce in Maine.

In Georgia:

Regs: 70-80 an ounce.
Mids: 90-110 an ounce
Highs: 300-400 an ounce 

Thank god i don't have to buy anymore! lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 22, 2007)

down under here in new zealand a good ounce usally indoors will go from say $250-$350 in the real dry times up to $400 a ounce
when outdoor seasons finished from $150-$250 for ok outdoors a ounce
$20-25 for a tinnie(1gram)


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 22, 2007)

usa midwest

$45-60 oz  - low -mid grade

$40-60 1/8 -high grade $250-500oz-or free if ur growin


----------



## pokersmoke (Jun 26, 2007)

here in sunny manchester prices are 1/8=£20,  1/4=£35   1/2=65 and an ounce costs £125 and having been skimmed for 20 years i'm fast become self sufficient.
                 PEACE


----------



## the_riz (Jun 26, 2007)

*a Q for £35!.. very generous  *


----------



## pokersmoke (Jun 26, 2007)

QUARTER OUNCE £35 dont feel generous lol


----------



## pokersmoke (Jun 26, 2007)

saying that the dam is damn dear too


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Bud isn't that cheap here. The cheapest ounce I could get would run $160 and I know A LOT of people and have a lot of good connections. You will pay $30-$40 an 1/8 depending for decent to good. $45-$60 for great or exotic.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ontario,Canada

CHRONIC
10$-G
20$-3G's(depending on the dealer)
5-50$-Quarter
80-90$-Half
160-180$-Oz
280-320$-2Oz's
500-700$-QP

Indoor
10$-G
20$-3G's(depending on the dealer)
40-45$-Quarter
75-85$-Half
150-160$-Oz
250-320$-2Oz's
450-600$-QP

Outdoor(anything over these price here is a rip off where i live)(Only 4 OUT)
10$-G
20$-3 or more grams
30-40$-Quarter
60-80$-Half
120-140$-Oz
240-300$-2Oz's
400-550$-QP

Hash(I will never never ever pay this prices)
10-20$-G
40-80$-quarter
dont know the rest!


----------



## will_28 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow some of those prices are really up there here in southren quebec you can get some pretty good stuff for 10 bucks a gram or 180-80 $ an oz. it depends how far away from harvist time it is  or 1000$ a pound all pricesa are canadian dollars


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2007)

Usually I get a 1/2 oz for $60, but I have to drive about 40 minutes to get there.

So yesterday someone else tried to hook me up with someone more local.  He told me $200 for a 1/2 ounce of what he said was hydro.  Haha.  I said thanks but no thanks.  I'll stick with my usual plan thankyouverymuch!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

will_28 said:
			
		

> wow some of those prices are really up there here in southren quebec you can get some pretty good stuff for 10 bucks a gram or 180-80 $ an oz. it depends how far away from harvist time it is or 1000$ a pound all pricesa are canadian dollars


 
Wow quebec man iam not far from you i know i couple of dealers up there and yea your right its very cheap there i remember picking up NL for DIRTY!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## BrendanV (Dec 15, 2007)

Some of these prices or weed are astrinomical!! ( had to throw in big word haha ) 

Right now since I'm buy in pounds and its outdoor weed from a guy who just wants to get rid of it,  it works out to be $50 CAN for an ounce. The outdoor weed is good but obviously not great. I live in British Columbia. Canada.(4.5s Hr from Vancouver) Otherwise standard prices are as fallows: 

3.5G(8th) $25 - $30 if its kill. 
7G(1/4) $45 - $55 If its kill.
14G(1/2) $75 - $90 if its kill.
28G(1'OZ)$140 - $180 If its kill.

I live in Kelowna, British Columbia. Canada. These prices are pretty much standard throughout BC. I'm happy I do not live in the states when it comes to weed.


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Dec 15, 2007)

here in wa its about 60-70 an oz. and its alright weed.


----------



## BrendanV (Dec 15, 2007)

Really, wow. My americans friends say they pay from around $225-$300, but they dont live close to the boarder. Is the weed In buds or is it shake?


----------



## akirahz (Dec 15, 2007)

here in south dakota we have schwaggs *dirts, seedy, compressed, brick* and we got kind bud or (bud thats actually been taken care of and is seedless). 

for the dirts, its $5 for a joint, $10 for 3grams, $20 for 5gs, $25 7gs.. 50 is 14.. etc

for kinds its $50-$60 an 1/8th $100-$110 for a quad, $200 for a half.. etc can range from anything, ive seen purple buds, blue ones, skunk ones for sure with red hair and that skunky aroma, seems to be a big variety, crappy prices for the good stuff though


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 15, 2007)

around here-pounds are 1200-1400 for  commercial... i can get  something  a  friend calls outdoor kb for 10 a gram 120 a half 240 an ounce  and its wonderful..best deal i have gotten in years..the high dosent  lag you and make you feel slow..you dont even realize when it fades away


----------



## BrendanV (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats the best bud is always expensive, to bad it wasn't the other way around.. but that'd make no sense..For shake, which I think is the same as your 'schwagg', The prices for that is dirt cheap!! pounds for it are $20 CAN. I've only smoke that crap once.. Horrible.. If I have it, I usually just some hash out of it!


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

here in florida its...

MIDS
10$-1.5 g
20$-3.5g
30$-for quarter
45$-for half
90$-for ounce

DRO
20$-gram
50-3.5
90- for quarter
160-half
300 or 310- for oz
(all depending on who you go through)


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 16, 2007)

Here in southern Cali...

Shwag= 60 an ounce-140 a quater pound

Regs= 20 a gram- 50 an 1/8- 100 a 1/4 

Kush=60 to 75 an 1/8-20 to 25 a gram.

To grow your own....priceless....


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 16, 2007)

In MN Twin Cities it all varries if its dry or not shwag 60 to 80 an oz for name brand any where between 50 and 70 for an 1/8


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 17, 2007)

In NY it's like $20-25 a eighth of mids, around $100 a ounce. For beasters it is around $35-40 an eighth, ounces range from around $200-240.  Higher grade stuff like kush, and diesel run around 60 an eighth and about $420-440 for a zip.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 17, 2007)

quality determines prices everytime. Standard prices would be 160-280 an oz.  The most Ive seen a pound go for was 3200. That **** was unreal!!!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 17, 2007)

ClapOnCannabis said:
			
		

> Here in Florida its:
> 
> $5 a gram for regs, with ounces being $55-60.
> $25 a half eighth for sensi, $50 an eighth, and so on.


 
Wow man really!
One of my boys is down in florida and he picks up 320$ a OZ:shocked: 
You must have a good hook up 

Anyway up here in ontario its:
10$-a Grama**
20$-Three Grames
40-50$-Q
75-90$-Half
140-160$-Oz
Dro:cool2:


----------



## mike1245 (Apr 7, 2008)

northeast USA. on the coast...
i've been getting brick weed for $120/oz. it sells for a $20 eighth $40 quarter $70 half. i believe it's a $350 quarter pound, and $1000 a pound.

hydro will run you $20 a gram. $60 eighth too. i found a hook up for a $100 quarter, and another one for $140/half. it's also $1100 a QP

purple haze is also a $20 gram, but i can't get half oz's for the price of the dro.

white widow is a $100 eighth, about a $35 gram.

silver haze sells at $90/eighth, $30 a gram.

bluberry haze for $20, $115 a q, $1000/QP

super skunk for $25 a g, $420 an oz.

decent outdoor weed will be $10/gram, $30/eighth, $140 oz.

indoor kind bud will run you $15 a gram, $30 for two, sometimes you can talk 'em down to 25. $140/half $240/oz

crazy ****!
i need to grow it!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

ca. clubs ive seen it from 40-70 an eighth. luckily its been a long while since ive had to do that. ive _heard_ pounds go up to 4000...but dont know who would go for that rip-off.


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 7, 2008)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I don't know much about street value as I only buy from one person now, who has not steered me wrong but is not cheap.  I don't know about strains but I'm a lightweight, I take 2 tokes at bedtime to help with insomnia and chronic back pain. I am paying $100 a quarter, so you can see why I'd like to grow my own.  ~ Central California.



Holy Crap! Sounds to me like he is steering you wrong if you're paying that ...


----------



## dmack (Apr 7, 2008)

Now this is what i pay. Not street value here, for
Reg bud

1 oz $100
1/4q $350
1/2 $500
1p $900

Whats charged for
Hydro bud/ Kind bud around town...

1/2oz $220-$250 
1oz $400-$500
1p $4k-$5.5k


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 7, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Dro:
> 1/2oz *$220-$250*
> 1oz *$400-$500*
> 1p *$4k-$5.5k*



I can't believe how inflated prices are all over. The prices in this thread are completely crazy lol. Around here. if it's top quality bud, you won't get more than $250-300 USD. In fact, you would probably be laughed out of town for trying to sell an oz for $500. There are alot of people who grow their own where I'm from, so there is huge supply and not as much demand. Last time I checked, street prices here are as follows:

Mexican Brick Weed (Brown, bricked, tons of seed, low thc, headache weed)
1/4 $10
1 oz $40

Brick Commercial (Greenish-Brown, bricked, a little seedy, low thc, decent high)
1/4 $30
1 oz $100

Green Commercial (Mostly green, a few hairs, a little seedy, low-mid thc, good high)
1/4 $35-40
1 oz $120-130

Mids (Green, a little sticky, hairs, few seeds, mid thc, good high, good taste)
1/4 $50-60
1 oz $150

Mid Green (Green, sticky, hairs, 1 or 2 seeds, mid-high thc, great high, good taste)
1/4  $60-70
1 oz $180-200

Green (Very green, possible strain name, very sticky, hairs, no seed, high thc, great high, great taste, dank, crystals on top of crystals, etc, etc)
1/4 $80
1 oz $200-250 (maybe $300 if you can find a sucker to pay it)

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## benamucc (Apr 7, 2008)

Mountain Resort Town Colorado is $50 per 1/8 and $100 per 1/4 all the way up...no price break at any point, unless you know someone aka a grower. also you can count on the bag being short .5 - 1.5 grams...no arguing as it's a small place and supplys are limited...boo!!
 can't WAIT to stop payin...


----------



## dmack (Apr 7, 2008)

Its so high around my parts because it is so hard to get. if your not connected with a main dealer then ur cool. Or growing it eh? i grow for the best weed because i cant get it around here.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok guys here we go.. I live Houston, Texas..." Wikipedia- Houston&#8212;the largest economic and cultural center of Texas with a population of 2.14 million" Anyways we have every kind of weed you want...

I guess i will just list what $100 American will get you

1. Ammonia Brick Weed straight from Mexico.---- Full of seed/stem
1.5Lb's "One huge brick"---------Nasty, Hurts my head

2.Some OK Reggie---- Seedy but dose the job
5 Oz's --------Get you high

3.Reggie-----Barley any seeds its green and smells nice.
QP--------Good buzz

4.KB, we don't really have a selling price, its rather people sell as cheap dro or just Reggie....

5.Hydro, named strain... I can get pretty much any strain out there.. I am in   
   Houston! I have over 30 contacts, we like to trade.
1/4 oz------Flying high!!! Great, best buzz achievable.


----------



## Cole (Apr 7, 2008)

seattle,Washington=240-300 for a oz.

1/8=40
1/4=20


Boston,Massachutes=120-200=oz
1/8=25


Seattle=Chronic

Boston= Shitty BC


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 7, 2008)

Midwest USA

Commerical Brick- $40-$50 a 1/4
                         $60-$70 a 1/2
                         $100-$120 a ounce

I am from a small town with very few supplier all supplying low to medium grade commerical bud.

Only place in town to find the KB is in my closet. lol


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 7, 2008)

night501 said:
			
		

> in northeast ohio (akron area)we have some options
> shwag $100 oz. takes alot to get buzz, gives headaches
> mids $140 oz. a bowl dose me right, high lasts about 2 hours. its deacent
> dro $180 oz. 3 or 4 hits and im good. high lasts and lasts. munchie weed
> chronic $200 oz. 1 hitter quitter. a bowl lasts me all day.


 
you do not get chronic for $200 in ohio you dont even get chronic for $200 in medical states. just because its the best you can find doesnt mean it is chronic.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 7, 2008)

StickyIcky420 said:
			
		

> here in wa its about 60-70 an oz. and its alright weed.


 
hahaha you dont gotta lie to kick it.


----------



## headband (Apr 8, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Its so high around my parts because it is so hard to get. if your not connected with a main dealer then ur cool. Or growing it eh? i grow for the best weed because i cant get it around here.


or you got a hook up from a good place ehh? Central Coast, California. hahah well for the dankest bud you can find its $125q, $500 zip (Club prices). Street Price $350 for pretty comparable to the $500 zip. $60 1/8ths. For Reg $50. If you know the hook, $10 a g. Or you just grow your own legally, (6 plant max santa barbara county)


----------



## HI-GROW (Jun 15, 2008)

Here in North carolina

regular kush 60 eight
super kush  65 eight
orange kush 75 eight
purple kush  85 eight
white widow 75 eight
mexican 45 oz
mid 80 oz
kb 100 oz
blueberry 80 eight
silver haze 70 eight
hydro 260 oz
nothern light 300 oz
piff 700 oz
sensi star 450 oz
sour diesel 65 eight
chocolate tie 200 oz nasty


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 16, 2008)

in the great lakes state - way up north-

it is very hard to find good smoke- mids run about 100 oz and you have to smoke a lot of the crap to get high. if thats what you want to call it. 

most of the dro sells for 16.00-20.00 a GRAM! and most of the time it is not worth it. it's usually weak stuff. I dont think they know how to grow it.

I'm sure if i went into detroit (if I didnt end up killed or mugged):holysheep:  I could find some quailty at a good price but I value my life more than my smoke.

my biggest beef with the mj world around here is no one seems to value quality.  and when they want to sell you something they think is killer they have no clue what kind of weed it is that they want to sell to you for 500 oz. they wont even let you test the stuff before you buy. 
sorry but I really miss the 70's for that reason alone.


----------



## MRGREENIE (Jun 16, 2008)

WHATS UP PEEPS!!!......yo i live in south africa and dang your prices are way inflated man...here if you wana get seedless dank bud that tastes great and smells even better you dnt have to pay $100 jeez thats 600 rand!!!!!!!!!!!!    we dont go on weight here we buy a "bankie" which is a standerd bank bag our stuff comes straight from the swazi land mountains for a bankie of swazi rooi bert (red beard) named because its so full of red hairs ful stativa beauty!!!! we pay 80 rand about 10 dollars for a bankie and this is A grade weed.........heres a pic of some of my


----------



## MRGREENIE (Jun 16, 2008)

WHATS UP PEEPS!!!......yo i live in south africa and dang your prices are way inflated man...here if you wana get seedless dank bud that tastes great and smells even better you dnt have to pay $100 jeez thats 600 rand!!!!!!!!!!!!    we dont go on weight here we buy a "bankie" or a "slope" which is a standerd bank bag our stuff comes straight from the swazi land mountains for a bankie of swazi rooi bart (red beard) named because its so full of red hairs ful stativa beauty!!!! we pay 80 rand about 10 dollars for a bankie and this is A grade weed.........


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 16, 2008)

I've seen it here in the Ohio Valley go for a high as $600 oz for some one hit wonder to as low as $100 for some nasty brown brick pot. Quarts usually average about $40 to as low as $20 from one dude that generally has some good smoke. Don't know why HE sells so low when everyone else sells shwaag at higher prices but I ain't gonna ask him.  
Since I'm smoking my own grow right now, I KNOW I won't find anything as good till fall around here. I NEED to start another grow soon, if Mrs. Sativaweed gives me the official okey dokey! We have a grandchild arriving in August, she's not sure about growing with a baby (girl,  ) in the house.


----------



## camcam (Jun 16, 2008)

Here where I live (UK), Jack's - 1 ounce £110 - £150 depending on the grade, however, I sell at £90 in bulk - kilogram @ £3500 approx..


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 16, 2008)

A kilo, wow, I would LOVE to see that much in one place. Like a kilo brick  Wowwwww...

Here (near London, UK, not giving any real specific locations), High grade, which goes at about £180 an ounce, which is around $360!! Pricey huh? But it is good stuff, the kind of stuff that takes around 2 tokes to get you hammered. 

As I can't grow as of yet (living with the parents, and i have too much respect for them), I'm stuck with buying, so i pick up a half Oz every so often... I dont smoke more than i need to because its so expensive. Even standard stuff costs me around 130 GBP for an ounce.


----------



## bznuts (Jun 16, 2008)

here in northern cali it can very heveley depending on the kind. average prices for good chronic are: (remember this also depends on who you know... )

G- 10-15
1/8- 30-45
1/4- 70 -90
1/2- 120-160
oz- 230-300
qp- 700-1000
P-2300-3400


----------



## bizquick (Jun 25, 2008)

in denver i only buy from medical marijuana dispenserys which is a little more expensive then street price

1/8 oz $50-$60
1 oz $350-$400
1 gram kief $20
1 gram hash $25
1 joint ( the size of a full size cig) $5-$10

but remember that this is medical grade bomb were talking about

but on the street good chronic is
1/16 oz $20-$25
1/8 oz $40-$50
1 oz $300-$350
1/4 lb $1000-$1500


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2008)

1 gram = 8.3$
Anyone want to have holiday down here? =P


----------

